# Harbor Freight Scissor Lift Table



## Routerisstillmyname (Oct 16, 2008)

THX for info.
Once in a while HF comes through with a gem or two for unbeatable price.
That's a must have and next on the list.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

I have my DeWalt DW733 planer on one of these … it 'parks' under the workbench when not in use, and with the table up, is a pefect height for the planer.


----------



## cwdance1 (Jun 23, 2009)

That looks like a real back saver, its never to early to save your back.


----------



## BigJimAK (May 22, 2009)

I've got a very similar HF unit I bought off of Craigslist. I've used it to raise up my 32"x50" RT cabinet for assembly, finishing and to affix door and drawer hardware. Another use has been for handheld router work by building a removeable top from MDF, installing a "lip" on the end to prevent sliding and placing it over the table. I've also used it as an adjustable-height sanding platform.

If your back and your knees aren't what they once were (or they're good and you want to keep them that way), think of the convenience of adjusting your work surface to your own convenience.

I don't "own stock" but I sure like mine!!


----------



## GrandpaE (Jun 26, 2010)

I recently acquired the 1,000# unit similar to this one and am having trouble keeping the table elevated for any length of time. I've tried purging the hydraulics but it doesn't seem to help. Has anyone else had this problem?


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

GrandpaE-Yup. Came up with a pretty low-tech solution: I prop it up with a 1" dowel.


----------



## GrandpaE (Jun 26, 2010)

TheDane-Thanks. I was thinking of doing the same thing but wondered if I was the only one with a lemon. Now I know it isn't just mine. I appreciate the info.


----------



## BTKS (Nov 30, 2008)

Good idea. This may be a near future addition to the shop.
I really like your floor finish. I'm about to try quick crete's epoxy floor cover. Hope it looks half as good as yours.
BTKS


----------

